# Köstliche Rezepte für Friedfische???



## Wäger (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
Zurzeit geht bei mir nur "Gschlamp" wie Brachsen,Döbel und Rotfedern an die Rute.Ich habe schon mehrmals davon gehört, dass man  diese  Fischarten auch verarbeiten kann und nicht wieder zurücksetzt.
Habt ihr vllt ein paar gute Rezepte?

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Köstliche Rezepte für Friedfische???*

Davon (Rezepte) is doch alles voll hier! #h


----------



## Khaane (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Köstliche Rezepte für Friedfische???*

Hört sich doch nach Fischfrikadellen an


----------



## Rumbooboo (28. November 2008)

*AW: Köstliche Rezepte für Friedfische???*

Hallo,
Plötzen oder andere mit viel feinen Gräten gesegneteTiere kann man so vorbereiten, das die sehr feinen Gräten "schmelzen":
Plötzen in nur etwa zwei  cm dünne Koteletts schneiden.
Wirklich viel Senf nach Geschmack mit Salz, Pfeffer, Knoblauch, Kräuter etc. verrühren,  die Scheiben damit dick "einsapschen" und mindestens über Nacht im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen. Mit dem Senf dran in heissem Öl schnell schön knusprig braten (der Senfgeschmack verliert sich beim braten.
Rumbooboo


----------



## Thommy13 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Köstliche Rezepte für Friedfische???*

Hat schon mal einer versucht diese Grätentierchen wie Heringe zuzubereiten, also Bismarck oder Rollmops oder so? Wenn ja, ist das zu empfehlen?

Thommy


----------



## MarioDD (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Köstliche Rezepte für Friedfische???*



Thommy13 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal einer versucht diese Grätentierchen wie Heringe zuzubereiten, also Bismarck oder Rollmops oder so? Wenn ja, ist das zu empfehlen?
> 
> Thommy


 
Vorschlag: du bekommst von mir kostenlos ein Päckel Matjesfix (ausreichend für 1 kg Fischfilet) und dann schreibst du hier darüber....


----------



## Steve Deluxe (19. März 2009)

*AW: Köstliche Rezepte für Friedfische???*



Rumbooboo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Plötzen oder andere mit viel feinen Gräten gesegneteTiere kann man so vorbereiten, das die sehr feinen Gräten "schmelzen":
> Plötzen in nur etwa zwei  cm dünne Koteletts schneiden.




also die fische filetieren ( also die hauptgräte rausmachen ) und das dan in 2 cm dicke streifen schneiden ( also nicht parallel zur seitenlinie, sondern quer) 
hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Steve Deluxe (19. März 2009)

*AW: Köstliche Rezepte für Friedfische???*

und sollte das süßer oder scharfer senf sein?


----------



## Steve Deluxe (20. März 2009)

*AW: Köstliche Rezepte für Friedfische???*

kennt sich damit keiner aus und weis es ???
wäre wirklich dankbar für antworten weil ich die kleinen weisfische auch gerne verwerten möchte und nicht immer zurücksetzen möchte oder als köder fische verwenden möchte


----------



## Steve Deluxe (26. März 2009)

*AW: Köstliche Rezepte für Friedfische???*

ich bräuchte echt tipps, bitte bitte posten


----------



## MarioDD (29. März 2009)

*AW: Köstliche Rezepte für Friedfische???*

siehe Beitrag 6


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köstliche Rezepte für Friedfische???*

Rezept


----------



## antonio (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köstliche Rezepte für Friedfische???*



Thommy13 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal einer versucht diese Grätentierchen wie Heringe zuzubereiten, also Bismarck oder Rollmops oder so? Wenn ja, ist das zu empfehlen?
> 
> Thommy



wie brathering gemacht sind sie sehr lecker.

antonio


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. August 2010)

*AW: Köstliche Rezepte für Friedfische???*



Jäger&Sammler schrieb:


> Rezept


Hatte das Rezept, bzw. den gleichen Beitrag auf einer anderen Seite gefunden und wollte mal testen. Bin aktuell in einer Fisch-Chefkoch-Phase! :q

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?p=168870

Hat das schon mal jemand anderes so probiert? Ist es wirklich ein "puddelfreies" Essen?


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (14. August 2010)

*AW: Köstliche Rezepte für Friedfische???*

gibts auch tipps wie man ca 10 cm lange Rotaugen (Plötzen) zubereitet?
Sone Brasse ist ja doch n ganz anderes Kaliber.


----------



## Brummel (14. August 2010)

*AW: Köstliche Rezepte für Friedfische???*

Hallo Anglerfreund@sw#h,

klar kannst Du auch kleine Plötzen verwerten, ich hab die mal paniert, gewürzt und in die Fritteuse gehängt, mir habe die wunderbar geschmeckt#6, mußt nur den richtigen Zeitpunkt finden die Kerlchen aus dem Fett zu ziehen:q.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (14. August 2010)

*AW: Köstliche Rezepte für Friedfische???*

okey danke, werde ich dann morgen gleich probieren


----------



## RheinBarbe (16. August 2010)

*AW: Köstliche Rezepte für Friedfische???*

Ganz ganz toll! 

Brassen Mc Nuggets


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. August 2010)

*AW: Köstliche Rezepte für Friedfische???*

Stöber mal hier:
http://www.bezirk-unterfranken.de/a...n_Kursen_zur_Verwertung_von_Weissfischen.html

Beachte auch die Links auf der rechten Seite.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## RheinBarbe (20. August 2010)

*AW: Köstliche Rezepte für Friedfische???*

Verarbeite jetzt noch 2 Brassen zu Mc Nuggets, hat neulich irgendwie so gut geschmeckt!


----------

